# Config macbook pro / livebox



## KalMirew (23 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

Je me galère à configurer ma connexion Internet sur mon Macbook pro nouvellement acquis. 
J'ai bien suivi toutes les démarches à suivre dans les forums mais je me trouve face à un problème. A un moment donné, les réponses dans les forums me disent de configurer la clé mac et de rentrer le numéro mac airport. Problème : avec le menu de configuration de ma livebox samsung, je ne trouve AUCUN endroit pour configurer la clé mac. C'est hyper frustrant, j'ai fait tous les menus et depuis une semaine que j'essaye d'avoir le net, je commence a être sacrément frustrée.
D'autre part, certaines personnes disent de configurer la connexion wifi en wep et d'autres en wpa, quelle est la meilleure solution?

Merci pour votre aide, je commence un peu à désespérer à force de passer des heures carrées sur quelque chose qui est normalement très simple!


----------



## pat734 (23 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Tu vas trouver tout ce qu'il te faut ici :

http://www.bichofeo.com/

Ne pas oublier le bouton d'association.


----------



## Museforever (23 Novembre 2008)

Pour le cryptage prend le WPA qui est plus sécurisé et plus simple à configurer car tu peux choisir de mettre une phrase.

Après je ne vois pas trop où est le problème. Tu parles d'une clé mac mais ça n'existe pas. On parle d'adresse mac (qui n'a rien à voir avec un mac d'ailleurs) ou de clé WEP/WPA.


----------



## KalMirew (24 Novembre 2008)

Oui excuse moi je voulais parler d'adresse Mac et non de clé et je sais que ça n'a rien à voir avec les macs.
C'est juste que comme je l'ai dit plus haut, sur tous les forums il est écrit qu'il faut que je configure cette adresse dans la page de config de la livebox pour entrer le numéro du airport de mon macbook mais je ne trouve pas le menu spécifique pour le faire.


----------



## KalMirew (24 Novembre 2008)

Merci Pat.
Je n'ai pas oublié le bouton d'association mais ça ne marche toujours pas.
Le site que tu m'as filé est hyper bien fait mais moi j'ai une nouvelle sagem. J'étais bien dans le menu de config comme indiqué mais la présentation est différente et je ne trouve toujours pas cette histoire d'adresse MAC. Ça commence un peu à me saouler car quelqu'un qui a une livebox et un mac est venu chez moi et n'a pas réussi lui non plus à connecter mon mac...


----------



## pat734 (24 Novembre 2008)

KalMirew a dit:


> Merci Pat.
> Je n'ai pas oublié le bouton d'association mais ça ne marche toujours pas.
> Le site que tu m'as filé est hyper bien fait mais moi j'ai une nouvelle sagem. J'étais bien dans le menu de config comme indiqué mais la présentation est différente et je ne trouve toujours pas cette histoire d'adresse MAC. Ça commence un peu à me saouler car quelqu'un qui a une livebox et un mac est venu chez moi et n'a pas réussi lui non plus à connecter mon mac...



C'est en wifi que cela ne fonctionne pas ?
Le wifi est bien activé ?
Et en ethernet est ce que ça marche ?

Tu peux regarder ici :
http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?u=http://assistance.orange.fr/1019.php?dub=2&

http://www.aidewindows.net/livebox.php#livebox_wifi


----------



## djm (24 Novembre 2008)

Commence par une connection en claire pour simplifier la chose.
Essaie aussi de saisir en manuel le nom de ta livebox dans la recherche d'autres réseaux.


----------



## KalMirew (26 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai essaye de me brancher en Ethernet et ca fonctionne. C'est le wifi qui ne fonctionne pas et visiblement personne ne s'est pose la question d'un macbook pro derniere generation (achete il y a 15j) combine a une livebox sortie il y a genre deux mois.

En rentrant manuellement le nom du reseau, ca ne fonctionne pas non plus. J'ai encore fait plusieurs tentatives et je ne peux toujours pas rentrer manuellement mon mac dans la livebox. Pour vous donner une idee plus precise, j'obtiens le meme menu en rentrant dans la config que celui de la Thomson. Je n'ai pas les onglets en hauts mais des menus sur la gauche et un certains nombre d'options, d'apres ce que j'ai pu en voir, sont devenues seulement automatiques rendant difficile (impossible?) toute autre config.

Une idee? Merci


----------



## salutatoa (27 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Désolé mais je ne peux pas t'aider par contre j'ai le même probleme, fin je pense. J'ai un macbook pro d'un an et la je suis en espagne pour un an. Avec mes collocs on vient de recevoir le routeur de telefonica. Je n'ai aucun probleme via ethernet par contre il m'est impossible de me connecter via wi-fi. Mes collocs sont sous windows et n'ont aucun soucis. Si qqun a une idée...


----------

